# Homemade Cordless Drill / Ice Auger Adapter



## Ruminator

This is a nice home-made piece that a good friend made for me from parts found for the most part at the hardware store.
I matched a Milwaukee 18v to my new Strikemaster Lazer 7", and it ran down thru the ice! Under 15 seconds to pop thru 7"-8" of ice.

I hope this can help someone else.

Parts List

1 - coupling nut: 1/2" x1/2" (2 drilled holes 3/32" for two spring pins)

1 - hex nut: 1/2"

1 - hex bolt: 1/2" x 8" with 1 5/8" of threading (cut hex head and excess length off)

1 - 11/16" x 6 3/4" threaded steel rod on one end to 1/2" threads 5/8" in length

(drilled hole 1/4" through rod for Lazer T-bolt to fit through, allowing as much length as will fit into the Lazer)

2 - fender washers: 1/2" ID

2 - spring pins: 3/32" x 11/16"

1 - "safety disc" of needed diameter and material 
(mine is 1/8" steel plate) that I'm going to cut out center sections of to reduce weight. It will have a 1.5" exterior rim with four equally spaced 1.25" arms running to the center hub of a 2.5" diameter.

The last step will be to coat everything with Extend Rust Proofer.

[ Enlarge photos to observe details ]

(notice the drilled holes in the hex bolt and coupling nut to place the spring pins in to lock pieces together; Loctite might also work well in place of pinning- all rotations tighten up when drilling ice)

* I should say that the bolt shafts are not bowed like they appear in the pics.


----------

